# im just wondering



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

hi

im just wondering again i have 2 svs ultra towers that i would use as rears
and 4 svs prime elevation speakers for atmos

if i was to use emotiva t2 as fronts and a c2 centre speaker
and 2 emotiva t1 as extra surrounds
again with a denon 4400 and a emotiva xpa2 gen3 amp
again would they work very well as a speaker package together


if not what if i was to use the emotiva t2 as fronts and a c2 centre
and 4 svs elevation speakers as well

with 2 chane 5.4 speakers
with 2 chane 2.4 speakers as additional rears
with a denon 4400
and a emotiva xpa 2 gen 3
again would they work well together as a package thanks


----------

